# Forum More Stuff At the end of the day  Freak storm Brisbane

## PlatypusGardens

Brisbane smashed by storm super cell: Premier calls in Army to help with clean-up - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation) 
Hope everyone's ok    :Shock:

----------


## ringtail

Just got the power back on. We faired ok. Lost one whirlybird, used every towel we had to stop water blowing in under the doors and had to trim a few trees but we were lucky. Only pea sized hail right at the end of the storm. A path of carnage from our place to the city. Huge trees down everywhere. Every south facing window on every house between here and town is gone. It's been an awful long time since we have had something like this come to town.

----------


## METRIX

Plenty of glaziers will be rubbing their hands, what about you, should pickup lot's of work locally  ?

----------


## ringtail

I doubt it. Mainly just water damage so the plasterers will do well. Bugger all structural damage around my area, just heaps of trees down. A bit closer to town there is more structural damage to property. Fences snapped off at the ground, roller doors blown in etc... then some real hard core damage like entire roofs gone from unit blocks, trees speared through walls etc.. I'll let the builders chase work and sub to them. Considering most will be insurance work I only want to deal with builders, not insurance companies. Too painful. :Biggrin:

----------

